# Looking for a Redfish Charter



## J-Rod (May 22, 2017)

A buddy of mine is getting married in October and we're planning a coastal trip to take him on. None of us have ever done this type of fishing but would love to get on some big redfish. I was looking at LA but the more I research it looks like GA can be just as good. I'd love to hear some recommendations for a charter off the GA coast as it would be a lot closer to home for us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1982ace (May 22, 2017)

Captain Stan allen
Marshland adventures 
He is an awesome guide and you will have a great day.
Look him up and he will tell you best time to come. Plus his custom 25' boat Is really nice to fish out of.


----------



## 1982ace (May 22, 2017)

He is out of tybee island and the fall is great time for reds over there.
Marshlandadventures.com


----------



## J-Rod (May 22, 2017)

I'm checking out his website now. Thank you.


----------



## Mweathers (May 23, 2017)

Captain Jimmy Armel of American Fishing Charters out of Tybee.  Hardest working guide out there.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (May 23, 2017)

Mweathers said:


> Captain Jimmy Armel of American Fishing Charters out of Tybee.  Hardest working guide out there.



I plan to go with Jimmy in the Fall and would encourage anyone else to do the same.  Awesome guy and great guide.


----------



## J-Rod (May 23, 2017)

Mweathers said:


> Captain Jimmy Armel of American Fishing Charters out of Tybee.  Hardest working guide out there.



Anybody got contact info for him?


----------



## shallowminded (May 23, 2017)

Just look a few posts down - flatties and gags. Jimmy Lee Armel. Member here so just PM him.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2017)

If you want to go to SGI check out book me a charter . Com. I fished with him Saturday and it was a great time.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (May 23, 2017)

*Richmond Hill GA*

Cpt. Mark Lewis.  He will definitely put you on some fish.


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 23, 2017)

GA is not even close to the fisherie that LA is and that's not a knock on GA. If you want to stay I ga go to Tybee look up Savannah Pro Guides.


----------



## Coastal fins (May 23, 2017)

Ga has an amazing amount of bull reds in the fall and winter. The schools are massive and can keep your rod bent all day sometimes without ever pulling anchor.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (May 23, 2017)

mweathers said:


> captain jimmy armel of american fishing charters out of tybee.  Hardest working guide out there.



x2!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words gentleman but dang, the pressure is on now!  I love taking all the folks on gon. Always a great time with true outdoors man and women.


----------



## wellwood (May 24, 2017)

IMO....I would just go to La. Best redfishing in the world.


----------



## basshappy (Jun 4, 2017)

My family and I have fished with Captain Brooks Good for 5 years now, both in the Summer and in Autumn.  The reds run in Autumn and Captain Brooks has never disappointed with putting us on large and numerous red bulls.  He also makes a tasty low country boil so your party might look into that as well.

Coastal Outdoor Adventures
coastaloutdooradventures.com


----------



## BBaker (Jun 8, 2017)

Book with Captain Jimmy of American Fishing Charters without a doubt


----------



## Pate55 (Jun 12, 2017)

basshappy said:


> My family and I have fished with Captain Brooks Good for 5 years now, both in the Summer and in Autumn.  The reds run in Autumn and Captain Brooks has never disappointed with putting us on large and numerous red bulls.  He also makes a tasty low country boil so your party might look into that as well.
> 
> Coastal Outdoor Adventures
> coastaloutdooradventures.com



Not to many better options than Brooks. He will keep you laughing all day while he casually puts you on the biggest Bull Red of your life. Another lesser known option for bull Reds is the nearshore wrecks in the winter. They can stack up pretty thick and weather is more consistent than the fall.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jun 13, 2017)

Capt Richie Lott, Capt Josh Cook , Capt Scott Griffin out of Hickory Bluff. They have websites and I believe are members on here as well. Send me a PM if you're interested and i'll get you in contact with them!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 13, 2017)

southgabowhunter said:


> Capt Richie Lott, Capt Josh Cook , Capt Scott Griffin out of Hickory Bluff. They have websites and I believe are members on here as well. Send me a PM if you're interested and i'll get you in contact with them!



I second Richie and Josh.  Went out with them.  They had us on bull reds the whole trip.  The boy was tired when we finished.  Two jam up fellows.


----------

